# Szakkönyvek, tankönyvek, enciklopédiák és egyéb kiadványok a mesterségek, természettudományok és műszaki dolgok témaköréből



## Hosszú József (2021 Szeptember 30)

Mivel nemigen találtam ilyen témájú fórumot, így nyitok egyet. Ha keresel egy szakmai könyvet vagy folyóiratot, illetve szívesen megosztanád másokkal az ilyen jellegű dokumentumaidat, itt a lehetőség! A tudomány és műszaki élet kedvelőinek hoztam létre ezt a témát, hogy egy helyen legyenek az ilyen jellegű források.
Tehát akkor, a teljesség igénye nélkül, a következő típusú kiadványok jöhetnek ide:
- Tankönyvek a természettudományok tárgyaiból (matematika, fizika, kémia, csillagászat, informatika...), egészen az általános iskolai szinttől a felső oktatásig.
- Szakkönyvek a műszaki foglalkozások témaköreiből (autószerelés, villanyszerelés, víz-, gáz-, központi fűtés szerelés...)
- Tankönyvek a műszaki foglalkozások tárgyaiból
- Folyóiratok (Villanyszerelők lapja, Ezermester és egyéb régi és új kiadványok)
- Enciklopédiák (Kossuth kiadó néhány sorozata, a Matematika világa sorozat)

A kezdeményezésem célja a tudás megosztása, mindenféle anyagi vagy egyéb haszonszerzés nélkül, a legnagyobb jóhiszeműség jegyében. Kérek mindenkit, hogy hasonló célból járjon el az itt fellelt tartalmakat illetően. Egy-egy régi kiadvány megosztása, amely már alig fellelhető, sokat segít a tudásra szomjazókon. Továbbá a megszűnt folyóiratok digitalizálása is segít azoknak, akiknek hiányzik egy-egy lapszám a gyűjteményből és nem találja sehol.

Ha esetleg feltöltenél valamit, arra kérlek, hogy az átláthatóság végett, az általam feltöltött első pár darab könyv mintáját vedd alapul, tehát szerző és cím, évszámon kivül legfeljebb egy pár soros megjegyzést fűzz hozzá és egy kisméretű borítóképet tartalmazzon a bejegyzés és a csatolmány pdf formátum legyen.


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Október 1)

Mielőtt nyitsz egy új témát nézelődj a fórumon, hátha van olyan téma! 
Tudomány csillagászat, fizika - https://www.canadahun.com/temak/tudomány-fizika-csillagászat.36045/page-8#post-5554701 
Matematika - https://www.canadahun.com/temak/matematikai-könyvek.32252/page-4 
Informatika - https://www.canadahun.com/temak/informatika-tananyagok.27581/page-6#post-5732676 
Villanyszerelés - https://www.canadahun.com/temak/vil...s-villamosságtan-könyvek-oktató-videók.58166/


----------



## Hosszú József (2021 Október 1)

Beka Holt írta:


> Mielőtt nyitsz egy új témát nézelődj a fórumon, hátha van olyan téma!
> Tudomány csillagászat, fizika - https://www.canadahun.com/temak/tudomány-fizika-csillagászat.36045/page-8#post-5554701
> Matematika - https://www.canadahun.com/temak/matematikai-könyvek.32252/page-4
> Informatika - https://www.canadahun.com/temak/informatika-tananyagok.27581/page-6#post-5732676
> Villanyszerelés - https://www.canadahun.com/temak/villanyszerelés-épületgépészet-és-villamosságtan-könyvek-oktató-videók.58166/


Upsz, figyelmetlen voltam. Bocsánat ezért. Ettől függetlenül maradhat?


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Október 1)

Hosszú József írta:


> Upsz, figyelmetlen voltam. Bocsánat ezért. Ettől függetlenül maradhat?


Nem tőlem függ, én lezárnám, de majd eldönti a fórumrész moderátora.


----------



## katuskatus (2022 Október 26)

Sziasztok. Az alábbi könyvet keresem:
Maria Mercati: A Tuina kézikönyve

Ezen kívül bármilyen akupresszúrával, akupunktúrával kapcsolatos könyveknek is örülnék.
Hálásan köszönöm.
Szép napot kívánok!


----------

